# Baron Flopparoo



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

LMAO at Baron holding his face like he just got hit by a Tyson punch. 
How the hell does Baron fall backwards when Terry's hand is on the back of his neck. What a flop. Davis wins the best acting job in this series thus far. What a tool.










It's pure physics. No way JET could 'bodyslam" him from that angle.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Al Harrington's reaction was just golden


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

When I saw it "live" (DVR-30 minutes later), I thought, "My God, it Finley's balls all over again!!" but it's really clear that was a dive.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

LOL... GREAT clip.

Maybe that needs to be posted in the playoff thread?!?!


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Maybe that needs to be posted in the playoff thread?!?!


Done.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Done.


ahhh.... more hate fuel.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Ok... seriously. This is Davis right after Terry's massive bodyslam. 
What a little girl. Just give the guy his oscar for best perfromance and call it a day.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

On another note...... I nominate this guy for the "_Over-Celebrating Spare Of The Year_" award.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Ok... seriously. This is Davis right after Terry's massive bodyslam.
> What a little girl. Just give the guy his oscar for best perfromance and call it a day.


Isn't Davis bigger and stronger than Terry?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Isn't Davis bigger and stronger than Terry?


Yes on both counts.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

WHAT?!?!??!!! You called a foul on ME? 










Crying just like his fans.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

man... that picture looks just like Mr. T!


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Gotta watch out for this thug. He pulled out his piece after hitting a bucket last night, just out of habit.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

What a tool.....



> DALLAS – They were walking past the windows of the Old No. 7 Club in the corridor between the home and away locker rooms, the three stragglers shuffling past the postgame bar and grill of Dallas Mavericks fans. Long past midnight now, these people started standing and screaming through the glass, barking at Baron Davis and Don Nelson, clutching his Bud Light, and finally the most hated Warrior in the house, Stephen Jackson. Davis and Nellie smiled and nodded on the way out of Game 5 on Tuesday night, but Jackson is Jackson and this wild series has brought out the best and worst of him.* He wore his Yankees cap sideways along with his diamond studded crucifix, and finally he reached into his pocket, pulled out his money clip and waved a big, fat wad of the Golden State Warriors house money at those cursing him.*
> 
> 
> *Link
> *


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Gotta watch out for this thug. He pulled out his piece after hitting a bucket last night, just out of habit.


rofl


----------

